# Jesus in the drywall



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Can't remember if I posted this on here, but if I did it still deserves another look, enjoy! http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...3C1953BF6256F09928783C195&first=0&FORM=NVPFVR


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> Can't remember if I posted this on here, but if I did it still deserves another look, enjoy! http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...3C1953BF6256F09928783C195&first=0&FORM=NVPFVR


It's a message from Jesus to all you drywallers,,,,, Quit screwing up with your router when cutting out receptacle boxes, or he's going to fry your arses in Hell:furious:

He was a carpenter, he demands perfection from you:whistling2:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> It's a message from Jesus to all you drywallers,,,,, Quit screwing up with your router when cutting out receptacle boxes, or he's going to fry your arses in Hell:furious:
> 
> He was a carpenter, he demands perfection from you:whistling2:


That's why its up to the Apostle/Tapers to save their souls through excessive back charging!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> That's why its up to the Apostle/Tapers to save their souls through excessive back charging!:yes:


Really

I already thought I was in Hell, b/c God made me a taper:whistling2:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Really
> 
> I already thought I was in Hell, b/c God made me a taper:whistling2:


You need some churching up 2Buck, here's a inspirational sermon for you.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16YGYVEuWRs


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> You need some churching up 2Buck, here's a inspirational sermon for you.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16YGYVEuWRs


Think I will stay away from that church

I stay clear of "ALL" organized "religion", they are your quickest route to Hell (although there isn't one:whistling2

My body is a Temple, that keeps seeking Knowledge:thumbup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Think I will stay away from that church
> 
> I stay clear of "ALL" organized "religion", they are your quickest route to Hell (although there isn't one:whistling2
> 
> My body is a Temple, that keeps seeking Knowledge:thumbup:


hell aint flames undergroung it is all the sh?t you did that surfaces and your dirty soul dont rest,

so brother buck lay down your sins and give up the raunchy sheep pictures


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Think I will stay away from that church
> 
> I stay clear of "ALL" organized "religion", they are your quickest route to Hell (although there isn't one:whistling2
> 
> My body is a Temple, that keeps seeking Knowledge:thumbup:


hell aint flames underground it is all the sh?t you did that surfaces and your dirty soul dont rest,

so brother buck lay down your sins and give up the raunchy sheep pictures


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> hell aint flames underground it is all the sh?t you did that surfaces and your dirty soul dont rest,
> 
> so brother buck lay down your sins and give up the raunchy sheep pictures


He started it:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> He started it:whistling2::whistling2:


You sir are surely going to hell if not already there lol!!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I wonder if they painted around it, Or over it?? Or even  Sanded it :blink:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Think I will stay away from that church
> 
> I stay clear of "ALL" organized "religion", they are your quickest route to Hell (although there isn't one:whistling2
> 
> My body is a Temple, that keeps seeking Knowledge:thumbup:


 i might stay away from those teaching my own self,. kinda make me feel bad about my fellow man, just listening to the smell of the B.M.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Last time I came across broken drywall like that I heard Jesus's name being spoken....his full name.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Stopper said:


> Last time I came across broken drywall like that I heard Jesus's name being spoken....his full name.


And only stoppers know his middle name (f#@ken)


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> And only stoppers know his middle name (f#@ken)


Look what I found today!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Stopper said:


> Look what I found today!


Oh,,,oh,,,,oh,,,,, Let me guess what your picture is of:thumbup:

Is that a picture of Kiwiman in his younger days, when he had hair

I didn't know you Kiwi's wore dresses when you set off to go sheep shagging:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh,,,oh,,,,oh,,,,, Let me guess what your picture is of:thumbup:
> 
> Is that a picture of Kiwiman in his younger days, when he had hair
> 
> I didn't know you Kiwi's wore dresses when you set off to go sheep shagging:whistling2:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*a mesage from jesuss*



2buckcanuck said:


> It's a message from Jesus to all you drywallers,,,,, Quit screwing up with your router when cutting out receptacle boxes, or he's going to fry your arses in Hell:furious:
> 
> He was a carpenter, he demands perfection from you:whistling2:


 w betweell his family was crapenters, but-noy like you think. have no one between you and the father. does that mean christ?


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> Can't remember if I posted this on here, but if I did it still deserves another look, enjoy! http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...3C1953BF6256F09928783C195&first=0&FORM=NVPFVR


That is not Jesus just an old burnt out finisher.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> That is not Jesus just an old burnt out finisher.


Blasphemy!:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> Blasphemy!:whistling2:


lol not sure about that but agree to disagree?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> lol not sure about that but agree to disagree?


Well if there is a God, and he agrees to see things my way, there will be a special place for all you painters:thumbup:

Justice will be sweet:whistling2:


----------



## customdrywalleric (Oct 25, 2011)

What god is telling them is that is a blister that needs to be cut out and packed with durabond


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Jesus on the devils board.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

customdrywalleric said:


> What god is telling them is that is a blister that needs to be cut out and packed with durabond


 The fridge will cover It.. Jesus will be covered in dust bunnies in no time!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPOfurmrjxo


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> The fridge will cover It.. Jesus will be covered in dust bunnies in no time!


That's so wrong,,,in so many ways,,,,,,,,:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> That's so wrong,,,in so many ways,,,,,,,,:blink:


Yeah ..I know ! Don't tread on the bible belt:whistling2:


----------

